# Vou ao banco ou vou no banco?



## Gamen

No português do Brasil é frequente ouvir:
"Vou* no* banco"
"caiu *no* chao"

Considera-se correto o uso da preposição "em/no", no lugar de "a/ao?


----------



## Alderamin

Sobre o chão:
A fulana caiu no chão (deu um grande trambolhão e caiu no chão, estatelada).
A chave caiu ao chão (ao referir-me a um objecto).
Sobre o banco:
Sempre disse "vou ao banco".
E tudo isto no português das minhas bandas e na minha forma de pensar nas palavras


----------



## Gamen

Mas no Brasil se escuta "vou no banco", mas acho que não é correto...


----------



## Alderamin

Não sei se é correcto ou não no Brasil, Gamen.
Aguarde que um membro do Brasil lhe confirme e explique isso


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O correto é "vou ao banco". Informalmente, "vamos no banco".


----------



## Istriano

língua informal (falada): _fui *na *padaria, cheguei *em *casa, levei ela *naquela *ilha lá, subam *no *palco, estou *no *computador, sentei *na *mesa, fico *no *aguardo_, _cair *no *chão_, _saiu *na *rua_
língua formal (escrita): _fui *à *padaria, cheguei* a *casa, levei-a *àquela *ilha lá, subam *ao *palco, estou *ao *computador, sentei-me *à *mesa, fico *ao *aguardo, cair *ao *chão, saiu *à *rua
_
O que está correto (ou não) é uma questão de consenso. 50 anos atrás, o _voseo _argentino era tão incorreto quanto_ fui na padaria_ tupiniquim...
É que os gramáticos brasileiros nunca respeita(va)m os usos locais, nem 50 anos atrás, nem hoje, nem nunca...Diferentemente do que ocorre(u) na Argentina.
(Os argentinos escrevem como falam, pois valorizam muito a sua fala local; Isso não acontece no Brasil não. Há muito auto-ódio e baixa-estima).

Os escritores do modernismo usa(va)m na boa a preposição em com os verbos de movimento:  _Não vim *no *mundo para ser pedra _(Mário de Andrade em seu livro ''Macunaíma'').


Na língua falada, uso quase sempre: _Fui na padaria_, na língua formal escrita prefiro _Fui para a padaria._ _ Fui à padaria _acho meio feio. Mas, _de gustibus..._
Aliás, _foi à padaria _não é nada eufônico visto que soa como _foi a padaria._ _ Foi na padaria_ está mais claro na fala, e entre_ Foi à padaria_ e _Foi para a padaria_, prefiro escrever_ Foi p/a padaria_ pois fica mais bonito na escrita.



Então, poderia se dizer:


_Vou no banco_ (uso informal)
_Vou para o banco_ (uso geral)
_Vou ao banco_ (uso formal)

Muitas pessoas usam só *Vou para o banco* (evitando completamente os extremos: _Vou no banco / Vou ao banco_, tanto na língua formal escrita quanto na língua informal, falada (quando, claro, pronunciam:_ Vou pro banco_)).


Muitas vezes, o uso da preposição A soa muito estranho mesmo:

_VOU LÁ A CASA_ (pode estar correto mais eu nunca ouvi)
_VOU LÁ EM CASA _(pode estar incorreto mais eu ouço o tempo todo).


----------



## Gamen

Obrigado a todos.
Muito esclarecedor o seu exemplo Istriano.
Verdade, na língua, o que está bem e o que está mal, depende do concenso entre os falantes. Ainda que empregar nesses casos a preposição "em" não é correto em princípio (em espanhol ninguém empregaria) o uso estendido consagrou essa forma como válida. E agora já não se percebe errada. Não sabia que tinha sido imposta pelos escritores do modernismo. Muitos, pelo que parece, copiaram a estrutura "errada" e terminou se arraigando fortemente de modo que hoje todo mundo (pelo menos no Brasil) fala e até escreve desse jeito.


----------



## Istriano

Em espanhol paraguaio é comum o uso da preposição EM com os verbos de movimento*, bem como em português lusitano antigo, e em espanhol peninsular arcaico.
Em Portugal, usam a preposição EM  com os verbos de movimento só em frases fixas: _ir de bar *em *bar _(que também se usa no Brasil, até na língua formal escrita).
Esse uso (preposição EM com os verbos de movimento) é um arcaismo que sobreviveu. Na língua latina se dizia:_ in urbem ire _(_ir na cidade_; em italiano: _andare in città_).

---
*
http://cvc.cervantes.es/lengua/voces_hispanicas/paraguay/asuncion.htm


> Uso de la preposición _en _para indicar dirección: _voy en  Asunción_.



''Voy en ca de María'' se usa em espanhol mexicano regional.

Segundo Manuel Seco:


> *casa*. 1. *Ir en casa de alguno*, por _ir a casa de alguno_, es un uso muy antiguo que se conserva en el nivel popular y rústico, pero ha sido desechado de la lengua normal.


----------



## Alderamin

"In urbem ire" traduzo como "entrar na cidade".
"Ad urbem ire" traduzo como "ir à/para a cidade".
Não faria uma tradução literal para português como "ir na cidade", mas quem sou eu para falar de latim e não é o latim que está em causa aqui 
Pode dar-me um exemplo dos verbos em movimento com essa preposição no "português lusitano antigo"?
Nas línguas não diria que é o consenso dos falantes, mas sim a representação que cada falante tem das palavras que compõem a sua língua.


----------



## Istriano

Sim, a gente usa IR EM no sentido de entrar:

_Fui na padaria = Entrei na padaria
Fui à padaria = Fui até a padaria_

Aliás, em espanhol usam _entrar a _(além de _entrar en_) 

Eu uso_ ir/chegar _A só no sentido _de ir/chegar_ ATÉ (ou seja: atingir):

_Depois de uma longa e cansativa viagem, o pinga-pinga finalmente chegou ao Rio._
_Iria a/até Cuba, para te buscar, minha cubana linda._


----------



## Gamen

Não sabia que esse uso se conservava em Paraguai. Certo, em italiano, se usa a preposição "in" com os verbos de movimento "andare", venire" e "ritornare" (ir, vir e voltar ou retornar). depois de nomes de países ou nomes de lugares, segundo regras precisas.
Vado in Montagna
Vengo in Argentina
Andiamo in pizzeria

O estudo da língua latina, embora já não exista, é muito apaixonante porque conhecendo as suas regras é possível entender a evolução que sofreram, ao longo do tempo, as línguas romances modernas.


----------



## Gamen

Em espanhol nunca falamos "ir no bar", mas é ""ir de bar en bar".
E falamos "entrar al banco", "entrar a la habitación o al dormitorio".
Em outros casos, é que se usa a preposição "en " com o verbo "entrar" quando tem o significado de "caber", como por exemplo:
"entrar en la caja", "entrar en la sala", "entrar en el ascensor.

Mas tem uma diferença
Entrar en la iglesia (caber)
Entrar a la iglesia (ingressar)


----------



## Istriano

Alderamin said:


> Pode dar-me um exemplo dos verbos em movimento com essa preposição no "português lusitano antigo"?
> .


 João de  Barros (1497-1570) no livro _Crônica do Imperador Clarimundo_: "..._ era  vindo nesta terra_"; até em _Os Lusíadas_, de Camões: "_Os cabelos da barba e os que descem da cabeça nos ombros._..".


----------



## Alderamin

Fiquei sem saber esse tal exemplo do "português lusitano antigo".
O estudo do latim existe. Ainda é ensinado nas escolas secundárias e em certas universidades portuguesas, eu que o diga.
A minha formação secundária não contemplou o estudo do latim porque a área era diferente, quando ingressei na faculdade deparei-me com latim de nível de 4º ano... Foi duro, confesso, mas valeu bem a pena


----------



## Alderamin

Istriano said:


> João de  Barros (1497-1570) no livro _Crônica do Imperador Clarimundo_: "..._ era  vindo nesta terra_"; até em _Os Lusíadas_, de Camões: "_Os cabelos da barba e os que descem da cabeça nos ombros._..".



Depois de enviar para aqui a minha resposta é que vi a sua!
Para mim, isso é português bem actual, não tem nada de "antigo" 
Boa noite.


----------



## Istriano

Como acha(ra)m os alunos numa pesquisa:

Alternativas:


> a) Às terças-feiras, costumo ir à feira da lua com meus amigos.
> (b) Nas terças-feiras, costumo ir na feira da lua com meus amigos.
> (c) Às  terças-feiras,  costumo ir para a feira da lua com meus amigos.
> (d) Nas terças-feiras, costumo ir pra feira da lua com meus amigos.



Os resultados:


> 1)  O enunciado mais normal (b) representa 36% dos votos;
> 2)  A alternativa (b) foi também votada como a mais fácil e apresenta a regência do verbo ir com a preposição na, contração de em +a,  com 30%;
> 3)  Quanto ao mais difícil,  o enunciado (a)  reflete a regra defendida pela gramática tradicional  com 43% dos votos seguido pela opção (c) com 36%.  Estes índices
> confirmam a opinião da maioria dos alunos de que a gramática normativa ensinada nas escolas é um conteúdo difícil;
> 4)  O enunciado votado como o mais freqüente (d), com 45% contém, ao mesmo tempo, a preposição na  e a forma reduzida pra que é considerada pelos gramáticos como
> manifestação da linguagem coloquial.



Conclusão:


> os números refletem que, ao contrário do que apregoam os defensores da gramática normativa, estes fenômenos de variação lingüística já estão incorporados à língua dos falantes de forma
> marcante e não estigmatizada, até mesmo no discurso dos interlocutores considerados mais cultos.




Só 20% dos alunos achou_ ir à feira _normal, só 20% dos alunos achou _ir à feira _fácil,
só 10% dos alunos achou_ ir à feira_ frequente; ao mesmo tempo: 40% dos alunos achou_ ir à feira_ difícil.

Esses resultados são comparáveis com _I shall _em inglês americano, E _¿qué has dicho? _em espanhol rioplatense. 

Fonte:
QUAL O VALOR ATRIBUÍDO À GRAMÁTICA INTUITIVA DOS ALUNOS? 
_ Maria de Lourdes BARBALHO _(Universidade Estadual de Londrina) 
http://www.celsul.org.br/Encontros/05/pdf/133.pdf


----------



## Gamen

Muito interessante o estudo!" Muito obrigado por dividi-lo Istriano!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Não faz falta ir aos clássicos para achar bem vivo o uso etimológico de ir em. Na Galiza é, como no Brasil, de uso diário na fala e na escrita, pois é normativa.
Como já se tem dito responde ao latim in + acusativo com verbos de movimento. Em nada é vulgar ou iletrada. No norte de Portugal acho que se seguem a usar esta expressões.


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> Não faz falta ir aos clássicos para achar bem vivo o uso etimológico de ir em. Na Galiza é, como no Brasil, de uso diário na fala e na escrita, pois é normativa.
> Como já se tem dito responde ao latim in + acusativo com verbos de movimento. Em nada é vulgar ou iletrada. No norte de Portugal acho que se seguem a usar esta expressões.



Desculpe XiaoRoel, no norte de Portugal não se diz "ir em", mas ir a algum sítio ou ir para qualquer sítio. 
Não vamos generalizar


----------



## Istriano

> Sabe-se que, mesmo entre indivíduos escolarizados e residentes na zona urbana, é frequente o uso de _ir  +  em_ (mesmo com as pressões da
> escola e das gramáticas normativas que impõem as formas padrão  _a_ e _para_), principalmente em situações informais de uso da língua.





> Este artigo consiste na análise da regência variável do verbo _ir_ de movimento no dialeto das comunidades de Matinha, distrito de Feira de Santana, Piabas, localizada no município de Caém, antigo distrito de Jacobina, Barra/Bananal e Mato Grosso, na Chapada Diamantina, Casinhas, Tapera e Lagoa do Inácio, em Jeremoabo. Para o desenvolvimento da pesquisa, foi utilizada uma amostra extraída de 72 informantes que compõem o _corpus _do Projeto “A Língua Portuguesa no Semiárido Baiano”. Baseado no âmbito da Sociolinguística Variacionista, o presente estudo é direcionado para descrever o fenômeno da variação que envolve as preposições _a_, _para _e _em _introduzidas pelo verbo _ir _de movimento e analisar os fatores condicionantes (linguísticos e sociolinguísticos) do uso dessas preposições. Os resultados apontam indícios de uma mudança praticamente concluída, visto ter-se encontrado apenas seis ocorrências com a preposição _a_. Dentre as 582 ocorrências que constituem os corpora, destacam-se 418 realizações com a variante para (71%) e 164 com a variante em (29%).



''A variação de preposições com verbo ir  de movimento em comunidades rurais do semiárido baiano''
_Hilmara Moura de JESUS_, _Mestre em Letras pela Universidade Federal da Bahia (UFBA). Salvador - BA._
http://www.entrepalavras.ufc.br/revista/index.php/Revista/article/view/57


----------



## XiaoRoel

> Desculpe XiaoRoel, no norte de Portugal não se diz "ir em", mas ir a algum sítio ou ir para qualquer sítio.
> Não vamos generalizar


A entrada massiva das falas transdurianas (como o portugués estándar europeu) no velho território da _Gallaecia Bracarensis_, poder ser datada com o ensino primário generalizado e com a expansão dos média no século XX. Há de facto no Porto uma expressão, vai no Batalha!, fossilizada com o significado de 'muito exagerado e pouco crível', de origem popular e referido a um famoso local de cine (o que também informa da sua data _ante quam non_, à época do cinema) que hoje dir-se-ia _vai ao Batalha!_ (um exemplo das duas expressões no mesmo escrito aqui).


----------



## Alderamin

XiaoRoel said:


> A entrada massiva das falas transdurianas (como o portugués estándar europeu) no velho território da _Gallaecia Bracarensis_, poder ser datada com o ensino primário generalizado e com a expansão dos média no século XX. Há de facto no Porto uma expressão, vai no Batalha!, fossilizada com o significado de 'muito exagerado e pouco crível', de origem popular e referido a um famoso local de cine (o que também informa da sua data _ante quam non_, à época do cinema) que hoje dir-se-ia _vai ao Batalha!_ (um exemplo das duas expressões no mesmo escrito aqui).



Não é expressão que eu utilize no meu vocabulário.
Isso significa o mesmo que dizer "x filme anda/passa no cinema Y", talvez o "vai no batalha", dito que faz parte do calão de rua e daí a introdução da preposição "em". 
Obrigada por ter referido esse exemplo e colocado uma referência, foi uma grande bofetada de luva branca. Bem haja!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Nem bofetada, um ligeiro beijo no dorso da mão.
Saudinha!


----------



## Alderamin

Isso foi simpatia da parte do xiaoroel, obrigada mais uma vez.
Cumprimentos,
Alderamin


----------



## Gamen

Muito interesante o estudo que anexou sobre a regência preposicional Istriano!
Em espanhol, nunca escutei a preposição "en" nas construçoes com o verbo "ir".

Sempre falamos;
Voy al banco / vamos a la playa / van a la casa de Juan / vayamos a la panadería 
E eventualmente "para":
Vamos para Brasil (Vamos para la habitación /cuarto / pieza / dormitorio)


----------



## Istriano

Deu no jornal:
*Não foi na missa*


> Feita a consideração, proponho um expediente simples, prático e  empírico: vamos ouvir como falam os brasileiros, de todas as classes  sociais, do mais baixo ao mais alto grau de letramento. O resultado, já  adianto, será este: quase 100% usam a preposição “em” e não “a” em  construções como a do garoto. Falamos “vou no jogo”, “não posso ir na  sua festa”, “fomos no show da banda” etc. Mário de Andrade, um dos mais  importantes e perspicazes escritores do Brasil, já havia notado esse  fenômeno, isso há quase 100 anos. Celso Pedro Luft, autor de obras  fundamentais sobre regência, observa a prevalência da preposição “em” na  fala dos brasileiros e levanta a hipótese de se tratar de construção  herdada do latim. Há uma vasta bibliografia sobre o assunto que mostra  nossa preferência pela preposição “em” na fala.
> 
> 
> A questão, portanto, não é se podemos ou não usar a preposição “em”. O  fato é que nós a usamos e não precisamos da chancela de nenhum  gramático, de nenhum professor, de nenhum jornalista, de nenhum  colunista.



http://www.gazetadopovo.com.br/colunistas/conteudo.phtml?id=1277852&tit=Nao-foi-na-missa


----------



## Gamen

Muito obrigado. Muito ilustrativo o artigo!


----------



## XiaoRoel

En Paraguay todavía está en uso el _arcaísmo_ español _*ir en*_.


----------



## cordobes82

Istriano said:


> O que está correto (ou não) é uma questão de consenso. 50 anos atrás, o _voseo _argentino era tão incorreto quanto_ fui na padaria_ tupiniquim...
> É que os gramáticos brasileiros nunca respeita(va)m os usos locais, nem 50 anos atrás, nem hoje, nem nunca...Diferentemente do que ocorre(u) na Argentina.
> (Os argentinos escrevem como falam, pois valorizam muito a sua fala local; Isso não acontece no Brasil não. Há muito auto-ódio e baixa-estima).




Interessante o que você diz, concordo e muito bem explicado.... em contrapartida, no nível fonético o português brasileiro aceita mais as falas locais, nesse sentido eu diria que está mais avançado que o castelhano argentino. 
Quando você aprende português, lhe ensinam que tanto o sotaque carioca como o paulista ou qualquer outro, sao aceitos. Nem a pronúncia do "r" carioca ou paulista por exemplo, sao consideradas as formas corretas. Até o "r" do interior de Sao Paulo, o "capira", que talvez fora o mais estigmatizado, é aceito e tao válido quanto os outros.
Na Argentina nao, há muito preconceito quanto aos sotaques, quanto à pronúncia ou nao dos "s", quanto à pronúncia do "r". Em Córdoba, que é onde eu moro, se diz que há uma forma de pronunciar o "r" , o  "y" e o "ll" de pessoa favelada, de brega (na verdade, se diz que é "negro" quem pronuncia assim, mas há que morar na Argentina para entender o signficado de "negro").
Há muito desrespeito à diversidade de sotaques argentinos, no Brasil estao muito mais evoluídos nesse aspecto.

Falando do outro assunto, nao sabia essa história do "vos" argentino.





Istriano said:


> Em espanhol paraguaio é comum o uso da preposição EM com os verbos de movimento*, bem como em português lusitano antigo, e em espanhol peninsular arcaico.
> 
> :



Olha só, nao sabia! E olha que o meu pai é paraguaio, mas ele nunca fala assim. Vou perguntar para ele.


XiaoRoel said:


> En Paraguay todavía está en uso el _arcaísmo_ español _*ir en*_.



Mas vocês têm certeza que isso provem de um arcaísmo do próprio espanhol?? Nao me soa muito. Nao seria mais pela proximidade do Brasil, por uma influência dele? Lembrem que o permanente contato influencia muito o Paraguai. Como eu disse, meu pai é paraguaio, e todas as vezes que fui lá, jamais escutei isso. Em todo o caso, deve ser uma parcela muito pequena da populaçao que fala assim, nao de uso maciço como no Brasil.


----------

